# Variablen zusammensetzen



## bluesky123456 (6. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich habe viele Textfelder in einem Access Formular, dort soll per Funktion Werte reingeschrieben werden.
Da ich aber nicht für jedes Feld ein eigenen Code produzieren möchte, möchte ich gerne eine Funktion schreiben die Feldnummern übergeben bekommt.

Also in etwas so:

Dim zwischen as String
zwischen = "Forms!frm_Angebot.txtArtNr" & "1" (1 ist dabei der spätere Wert der Variabel sein soll und dem Textfeldendung entspricht)

nun kann ich aber nicht auf diesen Wert zugreifen z.b:

Forms!frm_Angebot.txtArtNr1.SetFocus

also die "1" soll Variabel sein. und im Code nutzbar
Hat jemadn dafür eine Idee, ich werde langsam wahnsinig 
Ich habe es auch schon mit
Dim test As TextBox

Set test & "1" as TextBox
 versucht. aber ich bekomme die Werte nicht zusammengesetzt. Ich vermute es liegt an den Anführungstrichen im String ?


----------



## Yaslaw (6. Februar 2010)

```
Forms!frm_Angebot["txtArtNr" & "1"].setFocus
```


----------



## bluesky123456 (6. Februar 2010)

Danke!!
das wars.

Manchmal steht mal wirklich auf der Leitung !!


----------

